
Is There Any Way for Department Stores to Beat Amazon? - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/25/business/macys-kohls-nordstrom-problems.html
======
aurizon
No. The cost of local inventory on display, getting shopworn(then sold cheap),
getting stolen, needing to be watched and manual sales process and schlepping
and Returns are time consuming. Versus online view, buy, autoschlepp - first
time to see the real thing in person - most people accept, some reject =
counter schlepp and credit. AMazon and similar formats will win, the most
efficient will strangle the rest. Exceptions will be special niches that
Amazon does not want to engage.

~~~
tomohawk
And, if you cost Amazon too much money by returning items that you don't like,
don't match their description, are fake, or whatever, you get banned.

[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/if-youre-returning-a-
lot-o...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/if-youre-returning-a-lot-of-
amazon-purchases-heres-your-cautionary-tale-2016-03-21)

~~~
aurizon
Yes, that looks like connivance to me

